# My new shrimp IQ3!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Tank: Dymax IQ3
Plants: water wisteria, giant baby tears, tape grass
Shrimps: ~ 50 Red Cherry Shrimps


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

nice tank bro 

I sold my sexy shrimps already...
maybe you wanna put driftwood in there, and rearrange the plants a bit. Adjust the current from the pump to a minimum, and your set for a nice nano shrimp


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

will the grass spread out and grow out?
i agree u might want to move them back because theyre quite tall


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> nice tank bro
> 
> I sold my sexy shrimps already...
> maybe you wanna put driftwood in there, and rearrange the plants a bit. Adjust the current from the pump to a minimum, and your set for a nice nano shrimp


I don't think I have space for a driftwood, I've got all the spots planted. The wisteria wasn't doing too well from the other tank, that's why it looks kind of scraggly. I pulled all the yellow leaves off.

I'll probably turn down the pump current once the plants grow taller.



> will the grass spread out and grow out?
> i agree u might want to move them back because theyre quite tall


Yeah, I'm counting on them to spread out and grow tall. If they end up blocking the view, I'll "harvest" them and put them in my 20 gal. I didn't want to put them too close to the wisteria, where they wouldn't get enough light once the wisteria leaves fan out.


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

nice!!! i was thinkin of doing the same setup, i decided on a bigger tank tho, i'm in the process of cycling that tank now. your shrimps are looking nice!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I added a lucky bamboo and rearranged the plants a bit: removed the baby tears, moved the wisteria over, and added a sprig of _hygrophilia polysperma_.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think u need a better light to grow your plants well


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I think u need a better light to grow your plants well


i sure hope not. im trying to grow chaeto in my saltwater tank with one.

Does your led light get hot? does your transformer also get hot?


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I think u need a better light to grow your plants well


Three of those Robot LED's does a wicked job! This is some tank run by Big Als. They posted it on BC Aquaria and 3Reef.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought one of these for my desk at work... 
I'm still thinking about what to put in it. It will probably be plants for a little while.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Notice that there are three lights on that tank from BAs? I have a Dymax IQ3 aswell. Initially I really liked the lights but now not so much. Also another IQ3 owner has confirmed that the lights dim to about 50% before 5 months of use. Far from the 50,000 hours that dymax claims.

I'm working on a replacement light. Need to sell some stuff first. The 220 Gallon might have to go.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice tank!! Looks great!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Nice tank!! Looks great!


Thanks! I'm planning on some rescaping the tank. Specifically, I want to try to put a moss wall on the back. I'll have to see how that goes!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Some updates:

I decided to forget about the moss wall idea and instead got a piece of driftwood. I'm planning to attach some java moss to the wood next week.

Sorry if the photos are kind of crappy. I need a better camera.


----------

